
Show HN: Navigate text files in a browser and Node.js - anpur
https://github.com/anpur/line-navigator
======
smt88
Does this avoid reading the whole file into memory?

~~~
anpur
Exactly, it was initially created because FileReader.readAsText() from HTML5
File API loads whole file to the memory, so it crashes for files larger than
~400 MB.

